
Windows executables names “engine.exe” run slower - philosopher1234
https://twitter.com/masonremaley/status/1295448690891657219
======
rendx
_" The mystery has been solved: somehow my "NVIDIA Control Panel" got
configured to always run executables named "engine.exe" on the discrete card,
rather than defaulting to the integrated card, which has different performance
characteristics"_

[https://twitter.com/masonremaley/status/1295483684561342464](https://twitter.com/masonremaley/status/1295483684561342464)

